#   >  DSP RLC meter

## -JonnS-

LC       .        .
     RLC    DSP .  " "   :
http://www.elektor.de/Default.aspx?T...rt=71529&PN=On
    Elektor 3,4,5  1997.   Eprom.       ADSP2101   , ..   . 
       . (70%)  .

----------


## EU1ME

C    .       Silicon Laboratory     C8051F410
 12- , 2 ,    50MIPS,  . DSP    , -.  FCL- :   84-   1MIPS  32-    .

----------


## EU1ME

ADuC812   1.3MIPS      C8051F41x    ADuC7024.      .

----------


## rx3apf

> ADuC7024 ( -  ADuC7020,       ),    -     http://www.siborg.com/smarttweezers/ST_Canada_2.htm,        SPI .


      PSoC ( ,   , -     ) ?
  ...     -            Ampire (www.gamma.spb.ru, www.trt.ru). ,  ( ,  ),        .           (,      ?).     ?  SMD      -,         -  .   ...

----------


## -JonnS-

RLC   PsOC           Elektor -  CY8C26643           CY8C27543.     PsOC Designer -   Cypress           .    , pinout            .    ,        ... 
    RLC meter   TTL,    MP 80C32.
  : http://shop.elv.de/output/controller...0&detail2=2219.
    ,   .     .

----------


## -JonnS-

PsOC:
http://www.efo.ru/doc/Cypress/Cypress.pl?727
   . :
http://www.gaw.ru/html.cgi/txt/ic/Cy...PSoC/start.htm

        PsOC     C-meter  .     . : http://www.circuitcellar.com/psoc2004/winners/c2989.htm.    : http://www.cypress.com  "LCR Meter - AN2053".     .

           ""       .   " "    .    .    .   C-metra    PsOC        .
    PsOC   ( 5b-   )  ppt.   .

   B&K 878       .  .

----------


## UB9HCE

"High-Tech LRC-Meter.rar",        , 2-3%      :Smile:       ARM7  Atmel (AT91SAM7Sxxx)     ,  AT91SAM7S64      204 ,  ,   USB full-peed   :Smile:

----------


## EU1ME

,  ""  ...
 8- 
C8051F12x - 100MIPs, 12bit ADC/DACs,  8bit ADC, 16x16MAC, PGA 0.5-1-2-4-8-16, 
C8051F00x - 25MIPs, 12bit ADC/DACs, PGA 0.5-1-2-4-8-16, 
C8051F04x - 25MIPs, 12bit ADC/DACs,  8bit ADC, 16x16MAC, PGA 0.5-1-2-4-8-16, 

  ,  ,     
C8051F35x - 50MIPs, 16/24bit ADC, 8bit DACs, PGA 1-2-4-8-16-32-64-128, ~$5

----------


## EU1ME

Free ?      .

----------


## -JonnS-

.        .  :Very Happy:   (        )   LCD    1Hz.  ADC      .     ....       ,   Configuration Wizard 2  Silabs.          (MAC).   Float       MAC.   Int  ,   40        ,   ""  32 .
     8051    MAC. 
  , ,  lc_F410.cwg  Configuration Wizard 2  Silabs, "" .      .  R30  R31 -    -     :Embarassed:     R16  C11    .

----------


## EU1ME

!
    ADC  ,    .

----------


## khach

RLC  E7-21.  
0,3  - 20 , 0,1  - 16 ,
0,01 - 20 , 1  - 100 
- 100   1 
 , 4- 


 RS-232C
  -  :             .        ,    ?

----------


## EU1ME

Silabs     C8051F36x
http://www.silabs.com/public/documen...F360_short.pdf

100MIPs, 10bit ADC&DAC, !!! 16x16 MAC  2  !!! , 39 PIO...

----------


## -JonnS-

.     ~38p. 
khach:   7-21    .  -     .

----------


## -JonnS-

.  .         -        ""       ()    ~38pF  .       + 0.1 Rad.      ,              .      " "   " "   ()       ?

----------


## km6z

2 joni

  .  ,   ,  .   ,  .    .   LCR    ,     .            .        Internal Gate Resistance (Rgi) Tester,    ,      3041-R. http://www.tesec.com.my/  Rgi,    R  .       : 4 ADC LTC 2202, 2 AD9854,  TMS320VC5509APGE,  ,  ..  1000 samples/mSec.   , 0.003  ,  , , , PCB  . 
,     .   ,   .
 !
 , .

 mail uy5bz@msn.com

----------


## UN9GW

,    .
          ,   ,    : - ,      .     ,  "", ,   5-10 -   .     -   .

----------


## vadim_d

> LC meter  Alex007         .


                 ,      .     ,           ,  1/. ,     .

----------


## -JonnS-

> MCU  PGA (FPGA  CPLD)?             , .. ,    MCU.


 FPGA      :Sad:     .
             .     . ,      14-16, 1-2 , >250ksps, PGA 0,5-32.   .   ? 
  codec AC'97. :
  16-24
  98-192ksps
  PGA
  Stereo
       .
:

   -     (  )
      ?

----------


## Vlad B

,

8  2007 ,     ,         ...

----------


## _Joe_

!      "FLC-   LPC2138 (ARM)".        "FLC     PIC16F628a" (EW3CS),        ,          (..     ARM).   ,    ,     PIC'e.

   ,  -        (  ,    ..).

     Keil uVision 3 ARM  Proteus 7 ( ),   Proteuse      ,     ...   -    -   (  ,   ,      ).

----------


## _Joe_

, joni! -,   ,   ,      -     .   !

----------


## Oleg_Dm.

!

 ,    ...   !?

To Joni

  , ?   ?

    .
      GO (pro-radio.ru)  LCR-     (      DUT,  I/U -  ,     10 ,    100      ).      ,  ,    .




> RLC  E7-21... 
> ...       ,    ?


,    ?  .

----------


## Oleg_Dm.

> 7-21    .    .      . RLC   .
> 
>  !


 ,          (   ).          7-21.
     LCR, -   www.jais.ru.    . -   ,     ,    .      .
 .

----------


## khach

*Oleg_Dm.*
   E7-21!  ,   -       .        " ".   :Very Happy:  
  7-21_doc      ,        .
  ,       , -       ?

----------


## bob1

.        E7-22  .          K73-17  1000pF  , 100 nF?

----------


## Vlad_LA

,    73-17 .   ,       , R      .   HP 4284    .
   .
!

----------


## -JonnS-

(  ) .  330/250:
100: Cs=329.0 Rs=10-12o Q=400-420
1k: Cs=328.8 Rs=1.2-1.4 Q=345-355
10: Cs=330.5 Rs=0.988o-0.991 Q=48.4-48.7

  , ""  ( Cx  Rs, Q)     .      50 .
    -   ,      (.    )     50 .       6-8 (4-  )   ""  50 .     .

2 bob1
   ()   ?   ?   Ure, Uim ... (  )? 
         . 

!

----------


## bob1

*joni*, *Vlad_LA*    .

*joni*
   1 . TL072,DG413,INA128,P  GA103U. -12 .  REF191.   100  U  100  J   .      . 50   .     .  .    .         2   34063.

     ?       :Crazy: 
!!

----------


## bob1

*joni*  .  :!:  
       8X2,   . .       .          .    .         .
   17 pF.     .    SMD.    .
400    10  + mega88  .  50 .
   0 .   .    10      .        .       .       .  .
         ?
!

----------


## bob1

*joni*
    .             ?       PGA.     AD7793(18-20   )     1-32.        ?
 .!

----------


## -JonnS-

DSP:
http://www.kolumbus.fi/juha.niinikos.../Cheap_dsp.htm
     RLC,  . dsPIC+CODEC.  .         . (CODEC, FFT...)

       ,   ,     .   ,        4052:
http://elm-chan.org/works/rsm/report_e.html
,        X293  . .      !  :Sad:       ,            .

----------


## -JonnS-

MAX293       (100, 1),
  MAX   2.5.  DS     .   MAX-a          DAC-: !!!    RC .        ""     MAX-a   100  .    ~0.5  x100   . ,      1  .  ~3-5.   3-4-  .     100 ,      ,  . (3, 5- ...)     50-60 .      .

  ,      ,         , 50  ,        .  100 !         .      "Q"   2-3.        .    RLC9000: Q~2.2

!

----------


## bob1

> .
>    4 %.


  .     DAC   100    100  1000   .  10   2 .  :Very Happy:

----------


## bob1

*joni*

  ,   ~2v  .        5 .  +-5.     +-7.2.
   -              21 .                ,  .(   5   - 2-3  )        !      USB .    -  - .  :Very Happy:  
!!

----------


## -JonnS-

*bob1*

 I/U      ,    10  100.    ""   .  50.    100 ""  250 (   )       4-5.       4. 
   ,   .        (),     20.




> 


   ,       I/U     . .      "" .   /        .    (  )    / U  I  88        90.       Rs.   ,   90  Rs  .          I/U. 

!

----------


## -JonnS-

*2bob1:*



> -  !!      100


100        .            100    .     22-47     2.2-4.7.    .

       ""  ,       . .                .

         .    ( 1  10)    ~1%.

!

----------


## -JonnS-

*bob1*
 .     ! 

      !     .

 !

----------


## kada

-      7-20?
  7-23, 24, 25?
 .
  7-20   .

----------


## RFSerg

,   .
 7-14  12  ,   100 , 1 , 10 .  58080.    -.       ,   ,    ,   1 / .          ,      !
  ,   ,   -       1    .          10   0  40 .   .         2  40  (),         .   ,        .    .
           (0,01 - 5 )  .      ,      .  ,     .  .
 ,       -     ( )  .    ,     ,  .      .   ,            . :Wink:           !           . (,   )
 .  4-    ,    ,       .

----------


## Jose

.
      RLC   8  1602. 
       .
.

----------


## AlexanderT

> RLC-2


   .

----------

AlexanderT

----------


## serge_m

Welcome
http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=98762
     .         .     .
    .      ...

----------


## DeXter Holland

> RLC-2


      - http://radiokot.ru/circuit/digital/measure/108/
   -  -     pro-radio.ru

----------


## vlad5

> ,     .


 . ,     ,          . *   -   !*
                 -  .
         ,   RLC-2  http://pda.pro-radio.ru/measure/6873/
      ,     .         .    ,   - 33!    .

----------

